# Sir Sean Connery is dead



## Alexander1970 (Oct 31, 2020)

*25.August 1930 - October 2020*





 


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sean_Connery


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2020)

sad news. may he rest in peace.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Oct 31, 2020)

As a 'Shcot' myslef, this is sad news indeed.
Great actor in many a movie and instantly recognisable in more ways than one. 

We will never produce another like him. Rest in peace Sir Sean.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 31, 2020)

He was my "James Bond"..No Actor has never reaching him.
Also his Performance in the Highlander Movies and unforgetable as Dr.Henry Jones.....so sad,he never played that Role again....


Another Movie Icon is gone......we miss you.....


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 31, 2020)

2020 continues to kick us all in the knackers. But I suppose dying at 90 years old as an absolute legend after a glistening career as one of the world's most beloved actors, that's a pretty good out as outs go. A respectable high score in the great game of life.


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 31, 2020)

I'll give a shout out.


----------



## gregory-samba (Oct 31, 2020)

Terrible news. I had wondered why I hadn't seen him in any movies in the last 15 years, but I guess "retirement is more fun" (that's roughly what he said). I'll miss his talented charismatic acting.


----------



## notimp (Nov 1, 2020)

Finding Forrester (2000) ( https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0181536/ ) is a neat recent film of his, you probably havent seen yet. I just discovered it last year.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 2, 2020)

RIP... Best spy ever.... 007


----------



## Mateo87 (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## SonowRaevius (Nov 3, 2020)

Now who's going to screw Alex Trebek's mom?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 6, 2020)

I read he had dementia.
My mom's father had the same and passed thanks to that.

It was 2004 when he died, age 86.
I've seen and I can still remember seeing my grandpa slowly turning into someone else. Definitely not a pleasant experience.

Some years later (literally some years) read that Dementia can be _sort of _avoided if oneself occupies it's brain daily.

I *chose* drawing to keep my brain active everyday, and I'm planning to keep drawing to ease the potential case of acquiring dementia thanks to genetic heritage.

May he rest in peace. Trust me, you'd rather see dementia patients dead than "alive".


----------



## scubersteve (Nov 6, 2020)

ytmnd


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 8, 2020)

That sounds now a little "strange".....



SonowRaevius said:


> Now who's going to screw Alex Trebek's mom?



https://variety.com/2020/tv/news/alex-trebek-dead-dies-longtime-host-of-jeopardy-1234825564/


----------



## SonowRaevius (Nov 8, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> That sounds now a little "strange".....
> 
> 
> 
> https://variety.com/2020/tv/news/alex-trebek-dead-dies-longtime-host-of-jeopardy-1234825564/


It's from an older episode of SNL. 

Also, I would like to say I truly meant no offense and I sincerely hope that Mr.Connery and Mr.Trebek are both resting peacefully now.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 9, 2020)

I haven't given my condoleances here. RIP, ya Scotsman. 

While everyone goes all "he's the original James Bond!!!", I've got to say I've enjoyed his later movies more. I mean...highlander, the untouchables, Indiana Jones and the last crusade, just cause, rising sun, finding forrester, the name of the rose, the hunt for red october...each and every one of 'em are all great movies. And perhaps just an action flick, but the rock was awesome as well. Oh, and while just a side character, I can't NOT mention Time bandits.

So...even though he was retired for years, it's still a shame. Again...RIP.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 29, 2020)

His son Jason (57) confirmed to the BBC at the time that his father had died in the immediate family in the Bahamas. Four weeks after his death, the official cause of death of the actor has now been determined. According to the document available to the celebrity platform "TMZ", Connery died of cardiac arrest and respiratory arrest, caused by pneumonia.
007 legend died "peacefully"

During the last years of his life, Connery suffered severely from his dementia. "There was no life for him", his widow Micheline (91) told the British "Mail on Sunday" and assured that his death was a relief for him. "He got his last wish to simply slip away without causing a stir," explains the painter. "At least he died in his sleep. It was so peaceful."


----------

